
The NY daily news is worth nothing - arielm
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/4/16253524/tronc-ny-daily-news-price-zero-dollars-liabilities
======
nanis

          The only thing Zuckerman is getting out
          of this is freedom from the money-losing
          paper’s liabilities, which may run in the
          $30 million range.
    

Someone else, however, is willing to take on those liabilities (along with
some other goodies), so, obviously, the newspaper is not worth nothing.

